# Banna Beach Holiday Resort, Kerry



## Shane007 (20 Feb 2011)

I am thinking of booking a holiday here for the family in July. Anybody been and comments greatly appreciated? Two adults and two kids, girls 7 & 5.


----------



## iscritto (20 Feb 2011)

Not since I was a kid - but I remember it as one of my favorite hols as a Kid. Banna is very quite but Ballyheigue is very near.


----------



## rescue16 (20 Feb 2011)

Shane007 said:


> I am thinking of booking a holiday here for the family in July. Anybody been and comments greatly appreciated? Two adults and two kids, girls 7 & 5.


 You will not find a better place in Ireland it has recently been done up excellent gym and great places for kids to play Tralee is only 15 min drive and Ballyheigue very near also Ballybunion is also near really nice place beach is walking distance away from the hotel. 

Just one note of caution as a member of the rescue services in Kerry when you go to Banna beach make sure you keep a eye on your kids as this beach is one of the biggest in Ireland and just watch your belongings as unfortunately like everywhere else there are a few scum bags that hang around only bring what you need to the beach with you.


----------



## Shane007 (23 Feb 2011)

Thank you for your replies. Sounds great. Think it will be a goer.


----------

